# Kaytee forti diet?



## Crystal713 (Jul 21, 2015)

My mice have been on a generic pet store bulk seed mix for a couple of months and I decided to switch them to Kaytee forti diet because it had such good reviews on Amazon. I started slow and gave them the seed and pellets together so it wouldn't upset their tummies. However their poop has become slightly diarrhea like and they are pooping a ton. It's also very smelly. Is this normal?

I have been thinking of switching them to Browns tropical hamster, what are your thoughts on that food?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ingredients: oat groats, millet, alfalfa meal, milo, safflower seed, sunflower seed, corn, kibbled corn, pineapple, buckwheat, wheat, peanuts, banana, raisins, lentils, squash, pumpkin seeds, almonds, brazil nuts, green peas, cantaloupe seeds, navy beans, carrot, potatoes, apples, papaya, wheat flour, cheese meal, semolina flour, soybean meal, gluten meal, soy oil, di-calcium phosphate, dried brewers yeast fermentation product, yucca shidegra extract, salt, vitamin A palmitate, cholecalciferol (source of vitamin D3), alpha tocopherol (source of vitamin E), ascorbic acid (source of vitamin C), thiamine mononitrate, menadione sodium bisulfate (source of vitamin K), choline chloride, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, niacin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, copper amino acid complex, calcium iodate, cobalt chloride, manganese amino acid complex, iron methionine, zinc amino acid complex, dried bacillus subtilis fermentation product, dried aspergillus oryzae fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus product, dried lactobacillus bulgaricus fermentation product, sulphur dioxide (a preservative), FD&C color, artificial flavors.

Crude Protein (min) 12.5%
Crude Fat (min) 7.5%
Crude Fiber (max) 8.5%
Moisture (max) 14.0%
Vitamin E (min) 55 IU/kg
Total Microorganisms (min) 10,000,000 CFU/lb
(B. subtilis, A. oryzae, L. acidophilus, L. casei, B. thermophilum, E. faecium, Aspergillus niger "in descending amounts")
Contains a source of viable, naturally occurring microorganisms.

12.5% protein is low for breeding animals
7.5% fat is a little high

There's a lot of fruit, veg, hay, and other non-mousey ingredients here. I can see why a pet owner would like it, but it is definitely not a great diet for breeding mice. The probiotics can be good for immune systems and fertility, but this looks like a sugary diet guaranteed to result in spherical mouse blobs.


----------



## Crystal713 (Jul 21, 2015)

I forgot to specify that I am not breeding, however, I suspect one of my new pet shop girls may be pregnant. Thank you for the reply!


----------

